
Robot warriors will get ethics guide - ph0rque
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/30810070/
======
asciilifeform
This is thinly veiled posturing. The idea is as ludicrous as an "ethics guide"
for nuclear warhead guidance systems. The entire concept of autonomous
fighting machines is inherently totalitarian:

[http://vinay.howtolivewiki.com/blog/global/the-second-
amendm...](http://vinay.howtolivewiki.com/blog/global/the-second-amendment-in-
iraq-combat-robotics-and-the-future-of-human-liberty-820)

 _"So the response ... from the Pentagon has been to fund the development of
weapons systems which are capable of defeating the Iraqi population, with
their rifles and improvised bombs, so that the next population that chooses to
resist the US military can be swiftly and effectively defeated. What this
effort will do, if it is successful, is defang not just the population of
Iraq, but all populations, overthrowing the protective effect individual
firearms ownership, destroying the intent and effectiveness of the Second
Amendment, and unbalancing the Constitution permanently through evolving
technology which end-runs around the original intent of the Framers. It is the
one blow that the Constitution cannot recover from: bad laws can be unmade,
and unjust men can be hanged, but once the technologies to upend the
Constitution exist, it is indeed finished."_

~~~
cousin_it
Unless you give individual citizens the ability to create similar machines.

~~~
ivankirigin
Automated sentry guns are largely banned as "booby traps". Soon, toy UAV kits
which anyone can build might be banned.

------
robolord
Other researchers suggest just not building the weaponized robots in the first
place:

<http://noevilrobots.org>

------
ivankirigin
Human ethics guides often fail.

